# 2.1 speakers



## rahul2002 (Sep 18, 2011)

Please suggest a good 2.1 speaker within 2.5k and availabale in kolkata!!!! URGENT


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

Logitech Z313 @1.9K
or
Creative T3130 @2K

or
Sony SRS D5 @2.7K (exceeds your budget)


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks a lot!!!! but, can i get the sony one in kolkata or do i have to order it online???


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

get Altec Lansing VS2721 - should be around ~2.5k


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 19, 2011)

topgear said:


> get Altec Lansing VS2721 - should be around ~2.5k



is it indeed 2721? I can only find and suggest Vs2621 @ 1700/- and there are awesome vfm imo...


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 19, 2011)

My suggestion would be Creative inspire T3100 - 2K

Auditioned D5 in sony showroom, i realized even sony can manufacture crap...


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

bought the sony srs-d5 for 2.4k (inclusive of tax) from technocrat today. THE SOUND IS JUST AWESOME......bass ie great and well adjusted


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I also want to purchase speaker for my rig confused between AL vs2621 and creative T3130 both are priced same at flipkart.i mostly  used it for gaming.maximum budget-2k. As i dont want to create a new thread for same reason so posting it here.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> bought the sony srs-d5 for 2.4k (inclusive of tax) from technocrat today. THE SOUND IS JUST AWESOME......bass ie great and well adjusted



congrats!!



MegaMind said:


> Auditioned D5 in sony showroom, i realized even sony can manufacture crap...



What was the problem? Can't see any mentionable negative points in reviews



abhinavmail1 said:


> I also want to purchase speaker for my rig confused between AL vs2621 and creative T3130 both are priced same at flipkart.i mostly  used it for gaming.maximum budget-2k. As i dont want to create a new thread for same reason so posting it here.



for gaming, creative T3130.


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 20, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> 1. What was the problem? Can't see any mentionable negative points in reviews
> 
> 2. for gaming, creative T3130.



1. Since the OP bought it, i really dont want to comment on it... Can u post the link of the review? 

2. the T3130 lacks highs n bass is not deep.. T3100 is far better with just a 100 buck diff...


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

*@d6bmg*-I can't find any review of Sony SRS D5.Please give the link here.

Watch this* dabba kholo samaroh* of Sony SRS D8 and smile hahaha kar ke.
[YOUTUBE]iNHw2vsBQYw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2011)

rahul2002 said:


> bought the sony srs-d5 for 2.4k (inclusive of tax) from technocrat today. THE SOUND IS JUST AWESOME......bass ie great and well adjusted



congrats 

not that many guy in the forum purchase sony speakers so a review link for this would be really nice so we can see how well it performs


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^ i will try as i am quite new to this review thing!!!! but i will do my best


----------



## tasamono (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, i would have suggested you Altec Lansing VS 4121 but it's EOL now. I ordered it months back from indiaplaza(they were the only one left with a peice) but instead got VS4621 in the delivery for 3k including delivery.Decided to keep it and was not at all dissapointed, the woofer is very powerful than the other offerings in the range. The bass overpowers the bottom firing satellites sometimes but can be adjusted in a good media player(foobar). 
If however it exceeds your budget go for vs2721 or logitech z313 both are really good speakers for their price range.


----------



## rahul2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

one problem with the vs2621 i think is its aesthatics. Looks a little bit outdated!!!!!


----------

